# Attention



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

A mod's account has been hacked and a few moderators and members were banned, and inappropriate posts and threads were made. Things will be back to normal soon.

If anybody sees anything, please post in this thread to let me know.

Thanks.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Erm you just posted a cock? You now been hacked?


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

No my thread was edited.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Ok, got abit confused then..


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

I did.


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

Ok We got it under control guys.

Sorry for what happened.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Yup, sorry guys. Rest assured whoever did this, will be dealt with.


----------



## Hotspur (May 28, 2009)

The Sticky threads in the UFC section have gone!
Damn Hackers! :sarcastic12:


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

Hopefully we can restore them


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

Thats weird I just got done PMing swpthleg cuz I could have sworn she was banned one minute and then normal the next. I also noticed a lot of missing threads in my User CP. 

10 bucks says it was YOURMOMWASHERE.


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

What the f**k just happened.

I am sure you guys will have it cleaned up in no time.


----------



## Aspoestertjie (May 14, 2009)

I am glad this is under control now. I can't imagine how you guys must have felt with people doing it to a forum you love so much. I am a moderator on a debate forum which I love very much, and I know I will feel really bad if something like this should happen to us. 

I hope you guys can sort things out. While I am not someone who knows MMA as nearly as well as all of you, I do think you have a great forum here. I enjoy reading it. Things like this scars a place and I really hope those who did this can be stopped on a permanent basis. I think it is important for the peace here.

Good luck guys and be strong.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

All is being taken care of. The problem has been fixed and no further issues are to be seen.


----------



## Mjr (Apr 22, 2007)

Cornbread is banned, this place is empty without him!


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

There are still some members who are banned, we are working to make sure all is back up and in shape, with all of the members unbanned and back to normal.

No problems.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

What the f*ck!?... my credits are only 50! ... Clearly Ive been hacked. Mods!?! I demand you reinstate the 17 million credits I had before this heinous attack. NOW!


----------



## Toxic Here (Nov 23, 2009)

How about me WTF,


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

Toxic Here said:


> How about me WTF,


Haha you got left behind


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

Toxic Here said:


> How about me WTF,


lol who is this n00b?

Neg repped :bye02:

:thumb02:


----------



## leifdawg (Jan 1, 2008)

Let me know if there is anything I can do to help.

This place helps my workday go by faster.


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

Much appreciated.

Just let us know if you notice anything not normal with the threads, posts (moved, deleted, shouldn't be in that section etc.), that sort of stuff. :thumbsup:


----------



## diablo5597 (Nov 12, 2008)

No noob zone in the Vip section has been moved or deleted or something.


----------



## LjStronge (Aug 29, 2007)

I was the first to reply to Toxics (hacked) thread and got banned, but you have obviously sorted my accont out sharpish, so thanks a lot for that. 

As soon as I saw I was banned I knew what the score was and just sat back and waited. I couldn't get on the forum for ages either. 

Glad it's all been sorted, well done guys.

**************EDIT**************

My post count has dropped by 200 odd, not that I'm that fussed, I'm sure you have more important things to sort out at the moment, but if you ever get to sort it, that would be cool.

Like I said, no biggie.


----------



## TheGrizzlyBear (Sep 15, 2009)

I can't stand when people do that, its so stupid... I'm glad its all taken care of now though.


aww boo... my post count has been reset...


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Post counts will be restored soon. please bear with us. :thumbsup:


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

diablo5597 said:


> No noob zone in the Vip section has been moved or deleted or something.


Yeah we noticed for that one already, but thanks :thumbsup:



LjStronge said:


> I was the first to reply to Toxics (hacked) thread and got banned, but you have obviously sorted my accont out sharpish, so thanks a lot for that.
> 
> As soon as I saw I was banned I knew what the score was and just sat back and waited. I couldn't get on the forum for ages either.
> 
> ...


Read my post in the other "attention" thread posted in the lounge, I'm explaining why people's posts counts have decreased. 



TheGrizzlyBear said:


> I can't stand when people do that, its so stupid... I'm glad its all taken care of now though.
> 
> 
> aww boo... my post count has been reset...


Ditto (see above). 

And yeah, some people should definitely get a life.


edit: good to hear DP..


----------



## LjStronge (Aug 29, 2007)

Just an update Xerxes - I have no idea how many credits I had, as I never use them, but I certainly didn't have 58,000, so feel free to take them away.

Cheers


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

It's ok man, it's your lucky day. Use them as you wish. 

The hacker liked you for some (suspicious) reasons :confused02:


:thumb02:


----------



## LjStronge (Aug 29, 2007)

lol, not guilty!!!


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

The dickhead didn't like me


----------



## LjStronge (Aug 29, 2007)

How many you missing?


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

>:[


Can I help destroy this fool? Coming on to our MMAF and trying to **** with it, I'll destroy him >:[


EDIT:


FFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUU MISSING SO MANY POSTS


----------



## Darkwraith (Jun 4, 2008)

Damn..I feel like such a noob with only a couple thousand posts lol.

Thanks for your patience while we get this sorted guys. :thumbsup:


----------



## Vale_Tudo (Nov 18, 2007)

I figured something crazy was going on.
Earlier today while I was at work I came across a thread from "Toxic" where he was posting a picture that was not work appropriate. Hopefully It wont show up on the work logs.

A little later when I tried to enter this site It asked me to re-new my 700 day old password.

EDIT;
Just noticed I have an extra 15000 credits! Yay, hopefully I get to keep them! (?)


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

That's what yall get for post whoring in the WAYDRN thread lol

Funny thing is I havent even posted in that thread yet.

My posts count went down by 60 posts or so..


----------



## Darkwraith (Jun 4, 2008)

Damn..i feel so dirty...Like I was violated..


----------



## LjStronge (Aug 29, 2007)

What a time consuming process it must of been for him to go through everyone's account and add/remove posts - credits etc.

Seriously, what is the point? - He must of spent ages doing it. What a d**k!


----------



## Darkwraith (Jun 4, 2008)

Also could someone remove that infraction from my account when you get a chance? I have never gotten one and I hate having it there lol it disturbs me...  :thumbsdown:


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Will do ^^ :thumbsup:


----------



## Darkwraith (Jun 4, 2008)

D.P. said:


> Will do ^^ :thumbsup:


Thank you my delicious pudding... :thumbsup:


----------



## Vale_Tudo (Nov 18, 2007)

LjStronge said:


> What a time consuming process it must of been for him to go through everyone's account and add/remove posts - credits etc.
> 
> Seriously, what is the point? - He must of spent ages doing it. What a d**k!


I guess he gave me 15k credits out of the goodness of his heart, but he could've removed that 50 thousand negative rep I got from Chris instead! a year later and Im still 27k In the red


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

Somebody banned the bread? Where would the forum be without my gay Jew jokes? For shame!


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

CB your posts count went down like 50% if not more 

:laugh:


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

Vale_Tudo said:


> he could've removed that 50 thousand negative rep I got from Chris instead! a year later and Im still 27k In the red


I'll toss a lil' green your way! :thumb02:


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

Xerxes said:


> CB your posts count went down like 50% if not more
> 
> :laugh:


Bahah I noticed, I never paid attention much to post counts, so I is okay.  

But it is your never ending love and support that will get me through this Xerxes.


----------



## Darkwraith (Jun 4, 2008)

CornbreadBB said:


> Bahah I noticed, I never paid attention much to post counts, so I is okay.
> 
> But it is your never ending love and support that will get me through this Xerxes.


 And what of my love? Does it mean nothing to you anymore?!


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

> But it is your never ending love and support that will get me through this Xerxes.



Dont worry the "WAYDRN CB" thread should be up again soon


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

I think my post count might have dropped by like a few, probably no more than 20 or so though, if any at all. I still gots a shit ton.

I don't pay attention to credits so for all I know he coulda stole all mine I don't know though maybe I got more than before.

Glad it's gettin fixed though :thumbsup:


----------



## Toroian (Jan 3, 2009)

I was just in red yesterday now im a full red bar ! hacker ?


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

Toroian said:


> I was just in red yesterday now im a full red bar ! hacker ?


Either that or you've become a huge asshole overnight


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

I think mine dropped a bit, that being said, it's a post count and I really don't care.


----------



## Chileandude (Jan 17, 2008)

Post count check.


----------



## TERMINATOR (Jul 6, 2008)

I think my post count seems a little off too. Could of swore I was around 2470ish or so.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

*Just an update:* Once we are able to recover all of the missing threads, everyone's post count should revert to how it was prior to this incident. :thumbsup:


----------



## NZL (Jul 14, 2009)

Aspoestertjie said:


> I am glad this is under control now. I can't imagine how you guys must have felt with people doing it to a forum you love so much. I am a moderator on a debate forum which I love very much, and I know I will feel really bad if something like this should happen to us.
> 
> I hope you guys can sort things out. While I am not someone who knows MMA as nearly as well as all of you, I do think you have a great forum here. I enjoy reading it. Things like this scars a place and I really hope those who did this can be stopped on a permanent basis. I think it is important for the peace here.
> 
> Good luck guys and be strong.



Just a hacked account mate.. no one has died.


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

NZL said:


> Just a hacked account mate.. no one has died.


LOL I thought the same thing :thumb02:


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

lol I thought Toxic was just expressing to everyone how much he loved horse porn hahahaha jk boys. Dont really pay attention to credits or post counts so dont matter to me. Not a big fan of opening up a thread and seeing a girl with a horses unit in her mouth not really my cup of tea.


----------



## Toxic Here (Nov 23, 2009)

Damn, somebody save a copy I hope it wasnt from my personal stash, J/K


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

-1.34 points!?


----------



## Toxic Here (Nov 23, 2009)

Let me know what you were at cabby, I can fix you up.


----------



## Sicilian_Esq (Sep 7, 2008)

I get to celebrate 1,000 posts again.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

*hoping attention posts*


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

Sicilian_Esq said:


> I get to celebrate 1,000 posts again.


I'll get to celebrate 5k posts again ><

hey DP anyway you could restore me to a paid account


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

xeberus said:


> I'll get to celebrate 5k posts again ><
> 
> hey DP anyway you could restore me to a paid account


That's all admin homie. Anything we have left to do is admin duties. (re-activate threads, change member accounts)


----------



## UrbanBounca (Sep 13, 2009)

The communication has been great, and the moderator team has done an awesome job getting everything back in order.


----------



## Sicilian_Esq (Sep 7, 2008)

xeberus said:


> I'll get to celebrate 5k posts again ><
> 
> hey DP anyway you could restore me to a paid account


Oh yeah... I... er... had a paid account too... yeah... and I ordered an mmaforum hoodie...


----------



## H-Deep (Feb 3, 2009)

The retard took away my credits, oh wait it was tito ortiz loosing that did that!


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

D.P. said:


> That's all admin homie. Anything we have left to do is admin duties. (re-activate threads, change member accounts)


ight man :thumb02:



Sicilian_Esq said:


> Oh yeah... I... er... had a paid account too... yeah... and I ordered an mmaforum hoodie...


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

xeberus said:


>


What does Kimbo have to do with this?

Keep posts on topic please.


----------



## Sicilian_Esq (Sep 7, 2008)

xeberus said:


> ight man :thumb02:


Yeah, I'm pretty sure that's the hoodie I ordered. :thumb02:


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

Damn hackers, deleting my posts n shiz. I can't believe how many of my posts were in the What Are You Doing Now thread... almost 500 D;


----------



## Toxic Here (Nov 23, 2009)

Damn hackers messing with my shit, this ad crap sucks.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Toxic Here said:


> Damn hackers messing with my shit, this ad crap sucks.


I'm gonna talk about you in the vip section, and you're not gonna know anything about it.


----------



## Toxic Here (Nov 23, 2009)

I went through my computer with every damn internet security that would give me a free trial, just waiting for a Walker or N1 to get me back up and running.


----------



## Darkwraith (Jun 4, 2008)

Toxic Here said:


> I went through my computer with every damn internet security that would give me a free trial, just waiting for a Walker or N1 to get me back up and running.


DENIED! :thumbsup:


----------



## Toxic Here (Nov 23, 2009)

Dont make me ban you again...


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Toxic Here said:


> I went through my computer with every damn internet security that would give me a free trial, just waiting for a Walker or N1 to get me back up and running.


Make sure it's all good man. :thumbsup:


----------



## Darkwraith (Jun 4, 2008)

:bye02: :sarcastic03:


----------



## Toxic Here (Nov 23, 2009)

Do your worst DW, I dont think your man enough...


----------



## Darkwraith (Jun 4, 2008)

Toxic Here said:


> Do your worst DW, I dont think your man enough...


Lol and I didn't even get to do it after i was called out!  :thumbsdown:


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

My turn...j/k


----------



## Darkwraith (Jun 4, 2008)

Haha well I didn't even do it sooo...


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Hey if anyone got a PM from "me" while I was on the rampage you rant to forward it back, the hacker cleared out my PM's and Im curious as to why.


----------



## TERMINATOR (Jul 6, 2008)

Toxic said:


> Hey if anyone got a PM from "me" while I was on the rampage you rant to forward it back, the hacker cleared out my PM's and Im curious as to why.


I think someone hacked your account and gave you an impossible amoount of credits. 200,000,000 and some:confused02:. j/k but seriously how can you possibly gat that much im jeolous man.


----------



## FredFish1 (Apr 22, 2007)

What happened to my 10k posts? This is bull.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Honestly, there is no way, Im a dirty cheating dog.


----------



## TERMINATOR (Jul 6, 2008)

Toxic said:


> Honestly, there is no way, Im a dirty cheating dog.


Me wanty to be cheating dog too.


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

Toxic said:


> Honestly, there is no way, Im a dirty cheating dog.


I hope you never do get banned cause I need to see Michael Bisbing get KTFO atleast twice a day and you provide me with that. 

PS if you ever change the Avatar I'm mad neg repping you haha


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

FredFish1 said:


> What happened to my 10k posts? This is bull.


Truebluefan is restoring the threads one by one, hopefully you'll get most of them back once they are.

But tbh I dont know how you lost so many posts.. Odd


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

Burn on you, Xerxes


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

_Hey guys what happend to Coldcalls account? He is still the only one with a coulorless Name from all of the Administrators. Is he still hacked? _


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

BobbyCooper said:


> _Hey guys what happend to Coldcalls account? He is still the only one with a coulorless Name from all of the Administrators. Is he still hacked? _


No it isn't hacked. It's being dealt with atm.


----------

